# Guildford & Godalming regular meet....18/11



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

This was posted before the forum went tits up - so think I should post again in case it never comes back!

Suggestion is for G&G Meet at the regular place (Out & Out Godalming) at regular time (7.30) on 18/11.
Suggestions for alternative places welcome. Directions to *this* location provided upon request 

All are welcome as usual. Would be nice to see some new faces as well as the regulars (who seem to be 1 by 1 deserting TT ownership!!!). Godalming is less than an hour from places like Staines, Crawley, High Wycombe, Portsmouth etc etc etc so if you'd like to come along please do!

How does the date sound?

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

sounds like a plan - i'll bring the tractor 

james.


----------



## tt-tony (May 6, 2002)

I'm OK for the 18th. I know what you mean about the regulars changing their cars for non-TTs, but guess what? After all I've said previously, I've placed an order for another TTR for next year (the V6, of course!).


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

should be ok


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Hi - as v proud owner of a 2 day old baby TTR I was wondering if you ever get girls along to any of these events - or is TT ownership a boys thing? Am pretty local to G&G so if not required to undergo some macho initiation ceremony might be persuaded to join you....


----------



## TTotal (Aug 12, 2002)

I'd like to pop across to represent the Hampshire chapter , can someone please mail me location and details ? Thanks  John


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

T7 - congrats on your purchase, and you are very welcome to come along. No macho initiation required, promise 

TTotal...

Location details as follows:

Out & Out Restnt & Pub
Manor Inn Hotel

(01483) 427134

Guildford Rd
Godalming
GU8 0OO

http://www.streetmap.co.uk/newmap.srf?x ... newmap.srf

...(pretty much where the arrow points)

If you want further precise directions please IM me advising where you are travelling from and I will assist 

Look forward to seeing you ;D

Damian


----------



## giles (May 6, 2002)

guys I would come along - bit feel a traitor until I get back to a TT again...an A4 Cab would stand out a bit!


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

I am not far from Godalming, and would be up for this

At mo date is ok, but my advance warning of work is often on a last minute basis, will try to make it if I can.

Cheers Morgan


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Cool guys - I'll see you there - I'm looking for any excuse to drive places at the moment. 
Have loads of questions to ask as long as you can tolerate them not being very expert (I'd never heard of a chip until I logged on yesterday).

Oh and by the way - how will I know it's you?


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Giles - no problem bringing the A4 Cabrio - would love to see it. You won't feel out of place either - I don't think you'll be the only one who doesn't drive a TT at the mo 

Morgan - hope you can make it.. 

T7...if you aim to get there for 7.30, you'll prob be one of the first - sit in the car and wait for another TT to turn up. Otherwise wander into the bar and listen for a bunch of guys talking about torque curves (oops I'm now putting you off right? Actually it's not all techie talk - I'm not much if a techie myself in all honesty) !!

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

Thx Damian. Have to admit I am an engineer by training so do know what a torque curve is - just never had a car with one worth talking about before!

Wait in car tactic sounds good - esp with new BOSE. You'll recognise me - silver TTR - number plate starts T7 (of course)...


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Whoops - sorry about any sexual sterotyping there re: techie talk - clearly I expect you know far more than I do !!! 

Will look out for you..

Anyone else coming along then...come on the more the merrier !?

Damian


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

What time is this kicking off folks ?
Might have to make the effort and come down to this one ;D ;D ;D


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Cool, please do ! - approx 19.30 ;D

Damian


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

just txt'd Danksy.... dont want to be the only non TT (ex !) owner there...

May even convert some of you to the delights of diesel...  ... especially as i'm slowly sorting the Hi-Fi out...

james.


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> May even convert some of you to the delights of diesel... Â  ... especially as i'm slowly sorting the Hi-Fi out...
> 
> james.


not sure you'll be able to persuade me - my company car is an A6 Avant 1.9 TDi which now feels like driving a sofa  in comparison to my TTR


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

having gone from a much modified TTC to the Golf... i wouldnt go back ...

But an A6 to the TTR ...


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2002)

8)This is all new to me hope this works, My name is Dan,RS / S Series specialist at Whites Audi Camberley. I would like to pop along to the meet. Someone respond please


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

All,

Dan is the enthusiastic TT sales guy from Whites that I mentioned just recently.

He'd like to join us at the meet which is cool.

Also, for those that come along, Dan is hoping to be able to offer some discount on parts and servicing at Whites.

(Now I know that some people have not had much luck with Whites servicing recently but this is a genuine offer nonetheless and hopefully the problems that some have had are isolated.)

So all in all it could be worth your while to come along. Â

At present I believe we have:

Myself
Phil
James (coupe-sport)
Tony
Danksy ???
T7
John (TTotal)
Morgan (UK225)
Major Audi Parts Guru (Paul?)
Daniel

Any more takes?

Damian


----------



## Major Audi Parts Guru (May 7, 2002)

Count me in 
Along with one other (possibly)


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hellooo chaps, I may come along if only to meet a few people, say hello and leave if I have to.....The reason is I am baby sitting!

Could someone tell me what kind of place this is and how accomodating they may be to a couple of kids? :-/


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Would be good see yer there Wak 

Cant comment on location though as I have never been there :-/


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

I'll be there 

Shash.

PS - James - you got a diesel Golf and you like it better than the modified TTC ('practicallity' aside)?? tsk tsk!


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yes, would be good to see you there Wak. Think I passed you again in Chertsey late Thursday afternoon - no time to flash - caught site of you too late !

Oh - your question, Kids - no problem whatsoever - it's quite a family place really....

Damian

PS glad you can make it also Sash !


----------



## steve225 (May 6, 2002)

Hello everyone, me and the otherhalf will pop done as well with what will proberbly be the most beaten up TT you've seen :'(


----------



## Wak (May 6, 2002)

Hi all, nice meeting everyone tonight,

I wanted to stay and talk TT but work calls but will come to the next one hopefully without prior commitments.

Nice to see an Audi Rep and maybe someone we can trust to look after us for a service.

Hope to see everyone again soon.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Yep, nice to see all the new faces and great that Dan from Whites came along. Told you he was a proper enthusiast didn't I!

Not sure what happened to some of the 'usual suspects' who didn't quite make it....boys where were you? !

We'll do it again in about 6 weeks?

Damian

PS for those living in the area - I have a few of Dan's TT Owners Club discount forms leftover (10% service discount / 5% parts discount @ Whites, Camberly upon completion and return of form). If you would like one - IM me - first come, first served !


----------



## coupe-sport (May 7, 2002)

appologies for the late no show ...

our house had an attempted break in yesterday and so last night was spent dealing with police etc ... 

Will be there next time


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

Jes mate - sorry to hear that. :-[ Pretty reasonable excuse for not showing I would say. Sounds like they didn't get in at least which is good. Hope the police are being helpful..

Damian


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

> We'll do it again in about 6 weeks?


Damian - Thanks for organising - great evening - worth cleaning the wheels for. I especially liked the the free massage - does that happen every time? 

(whoops - you know what this forum is like - in case anyone who didn't make it reads this the massage was NOT from Damian ;D ;D).

Would be good to do another meet - 6 weeks is around Christmas - any takers for a daytime drive and pub lunch between Christmas and New Year? I am off work all through and TT should be run in : (ha ha ) by then..

Louise


----------



## UK225 (May 12, 2002)

Hi All

First up, thanks Damian for organising the meet, nice one.

Secoundly it was great to meet all you guys & gals in the flesh so to speak.

I had a very enjoyable evening 

Nice to see a rep from Whites, even though as you know I still have issues with them, hopefully all will be sorted very soon.

Driving back visability was down to about 10ft in places & I found that the TT front fogs were about as much use as a chocolate fire guard, but perhaps this was because the fog was very dense :-/

Thanks again

Morgan


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

I had no thought in my head that xmas was just 6 weeks away when I made that suggestion. I'd better start thinking about presents....! Then again....plenty of time 

Damian

PS Louise I'm sure there are many people wondering exactly WHO it was that you got a massage from *lol* ;D


----------



## Emmy (May 7, 2002)

uhh.. Massage? 

Shash.


----------



## snaxo (May 31, 2002)

See Sash when you went outside to see Steve's car (I presume), for that period things got very steamy in the Out & Out Godalming....*lol*

Damian


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

If there's massage on tap, I might even come down to the next one ;D Hey if it's between Xmas and New Year, I may even be in mye office in Bracknell on that day.....just let me know the day  ;D


----------



## t7 (Nov 2, 2002)

NuTTs - if it's a massage you're after you'll have to check that the Parts Guru is attending...  ;D

(and NO I didn't get my massage from the Major (  )....but he has a very talented friend!)

Seriously Damian/guys are you on for a Christmas/NY drive? Shall I start another thread?

L


----------



## nutts (May 8, 2002)

and there's me thinking that there was a mutual massage thing going on.


----------



## phil (May 7, 2002)

> Not sure what happened to some of the 'usual suspects' who didn't quite make it....boys where were you? !


Well, this is the first time I've even looked at this. I was busy I'm afraid (f*****g job). And I didn't even have the TT in that day....
Next time maybe


----------

